# Angry Bird Charters Blue Marlin 8-14



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Had Jerry and his grandson Aaron for a bluewater trip, and aside from some bumpy sketchy weather, it became the trip of a lifetime for Aaron. Headed south with hopes of being able to fish and not get stormed on. After a 70+ mile run to the SSW we found ourselves in some very fishy, deep blue water. Got the spread out and within 5 minutes, I watch a huge YFT jump at least 10 feet out of the water and try to smash the long rigger bait. It missed by inches and knocked the lure out of the water when it did. We worked the area for awhile, and with no other bite we began trolling SSE.

We found the broken up remnants of the big rip that everybody had been fishing, and as we went between two patches to see if the other side was cleaner, the long rigger got smoked! After a blistering 100 yard run, no jumps, I figured we had a good Wahoo on. As we are getting everything cleaned up the fish starts jumping towards the boat. Got that issue squared away, and settled into a 35 minute fight. Got the fish close and it took off on a great greyhounding run right off the nose of the boat. Got the leader a bit later and the fish came to the boat lit up like crazy, and quite feisty too! Released a healthy beautiful little rat Blue to grow up and fight another day! Pic are from the video stills on my computer until I can get everything edited.

30# Line
Black and Pink Moldcraft 4 eyed monster single hook rigged


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for posting with details too.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good job Mickey..!! You see those cheap plastics still work great!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeet!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a rat blue that shows up to keeps things interesting and fun.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! I just wish we could have fished the area longer, but the weather was getting nasty so a one Blue Marlin day it had to be. Damn the luck...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work; certainly a memory-maker too!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

That's still a great day out on the water!! Great report! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

gotta love those moldcrafts , nice blue !!!! congrats.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice job Mickey!
from Eric and Jeanne


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice catch Mickey


----------

